# NOPAL CACTUS PADS



## soundwave (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi,

My local reptile store is now carrying cactus pads. He gave me some as a sample and my tortoises love it.

I was wondering how often can I include NOPAL CACTUS PADS (prickly pear) in my hermann tortoise diet.

Thanks


----------



## Greg T (Aug 7, 2009)

Not sure about hermanns, but I would give mine some cut up pads a few times a week as a treat. If you give them too much, it really makes their poop runny.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 7, 2009)

I agree with Greg. My torts all love it


----------



## bettinge (Aug 7, 2009)

How do you serve it? Minced into small peices?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 7, 2009)

That's how I do it...


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 7, 2009)

I've seen some prickly pear at the grocery store. How do you cut it up? Do you slice off the "skin" and feed them the inside?


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 7, 2009)

I just chop it up skin and all they all love it.


----------



## Candy (Aug 7, 2009)

How long does it last if you put it in the refrigerator or can you freeze it?


----------



## Seiryu (Aug 7, 2009)

Candy said:


> How long does it last if you put it in the refrigerator or can you freeze it?



Robyn mailed me 2 pads and a prickly pear fruit (thanks! ) that I got on Monday I think it was. I didn't refridgerate as I'm going to plant the 2 pads, but they are still green and firm with no signs of dying. So this is basically 5 days of not being in a fridge. Seems like they last quite a while.

In terms of the fruit, I did put that in the fridge and it's still good after 5 days.


----------



## purpod (Aug 8, 2009)

Hiya Seiryu,

I bought a bunch of pads from Carolina Pet Supply & they lasted weeks not refrigerated, but still covered in the brown paper wrap it came in. Sometimes you can find them at Mexican grocery stores too ~ 
Enjoy,
Purpod


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 8, 2009)

Oo I didn't know Carolina Pet Supply sold them! Awesome  
I found some at a grocery store today (they had TONS of greens and things, I'm so excited) but it wasn't very firm- kind of floppy. Is it supposed to be like that?


----------



## Seiryu (Aug 8, 2009)

ChiKat said:


> Oo I didn't know Carolina Pet Supply sold them! Awesome
> I found some at a grocery store today (they had TONS of greens and things, I'm so excited) but it wasn't very firm- kind of floppy. Is it supposed to be like that?



The ones I got from Robyn arn't floppy. But they havn't been kept "fresh", and I'm wanting them to dry callouse so I can plant.

Maybe when they are first cut off, the first few days they are floppy? Not sure on that one.

Just make sure all the stuff you're buying is organic. Most of the stores here don't have plain organic stuff. Unless you buy things like the spring mix and such in the bags/plastic boxes. None of the fresh greens you buy seperately are organic in my area. So i'm going all my own stuff 

Purpod- Thanks, but i'm not looking to buy any . Was just saying I got some from Robyn to plant.


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 8, 2009)

Rob thanks for pointing out the organic thing- I wasn't even thinking  
The spring mix I buy is organic. There is a great health food store near my school so when I go back to school next week I'll have to check there. I'm pretty sure their fresh produce is all organic.


----------



## Stazz (Aug 8, 2009)

This is a prickly pear right? http://www.datazap.net/sites/winmurray226/PricklyPear.jpg

I can feed this to Tallula a few times a week without a prob huh? I saw it in my grocery store! Will be so happy if she likes it!


----------



## Isa (Aug 9, 2009)

Stazz said:


> This is a prickly pear right? http://www.datazap.net/sites/winmurray226/PricklyPear.jpg
> 
> I can feed this to Tallula a few times a week without a prob huh? I saw it in my grocery store! Will be so happy if she likes it!



Stace, yes it is. Hermy loves Prickly pears!!! He goes crazy for them . But I can't give him a too much because it gives him diarheoa , so I give him a little every month or so. If I only give him a little and not often, he is ok


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 9, 2009)

Prickly pear pads, Nopales, Spineless cactus whatever you call it, should not be wimpy or floppy. That is a pad that is not fresh. I am lucky I can get cut up cleaned cactus at my local store most days. But these don't seem to last as long. And these are so easy to grow. Actually they pretty much grow themselves. I only have to place plastic over if the temps get below 32F. Yes too much cactus or cactus fruit will case runny stools. Oh and if you have fruit that you can leave on the plant or get that is really really red they love those even more they also contain more sugars. But I like the Red ones too. 

Rob those pads should be ready to plant now. I wouldn't wait too long they were actually picked a couple of days before I sent them so they had time to seal.


----------



## Seiryu (Aug 10, 2009)

Crazy1 said:


> Prickly pear pads, Nopales, Spineless cactus whatever you call it, should not be wimpy or floppy. That is a pad that is not fresh. I am lucky I can get cut up cleaned cactus at my local store most days. But these don't seem to last as long. And these are so easy to grow. Actually they pretty much grow themselves. I only have to place plastic over if the temps get below 32F. Yes too much cactus or cactus fruit will case runny stools. Oh and if you have fruit that you can leave on the plant or get that is really really red they love those even more they also contain more sugars. But I like the Red ones too.
> 
> Rob those pads should be ready to plant now. I wouldn't wait too long they were actually picked a couple of days before I sent them so they had time to seal.



Yes I am planting them today. Since I thought your cactus pads were the seeds for a few days I didnt take them out until recently, so where they were supposed to seal, they were still not dry yet, some gooey-ness. Today they actually seem ready. It's been pretty humid here too, which is probably why it took so long.


----------



## purpod (Aug 10, 2009)

Hiya Peeps!

Yes, the image shown is the fruit; but what I got from the Carolina Supply was the pads. I did as Robyn noted, and planted some of those with ease. And as already noted, too, they should not be floppy at all ~

I got the fruits (already de-thorned, thankfully!!) from a local Mexican Market. There are tons of cacti growing all over So. Cal, but trying to de-thorn them myself just ended up in my hands getting pricked! lol. I was thrilled when I saw them so cheap for sale, ready to eat, at that lil' market.

Enjoy everyone ~
Purpod


----------



## soundwave (Aug 10, 2009)

Crazy1 said:


> Prickly pear pads, Nopales, Spineless cactus whatever you call it, should not be wimpy or floppy. That is a pad that is not fresh. I am lucky I can get cut up cleaned cactus at my local store most days. But these don't seem to last as long. And these are so easy to grow. Actually they pretty much grow themselves. I only have to place plastic over if the temps get below 32F. Yes too much cactus or cactus fruit will case runny stools. Oh and if you have fruit that you can leave on the plant or get that is really really red they love those even more they also contain more sugars. But I like the Red ones too.
> 
> Rob those pads should be ready to plant now. I wouldn't wait too long they were actually picked a couple of days before I sent them so they had time to seal.



Hi Robyn,

Who do you plant the Prickly pear pads? Can they grow indoors?

Thanks


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 11, 2009)

Crazy1 said:


> Prickly pear pads, Nopales, Spineless cactus whatever you call it, should not be wimpy or floppy. That is a pad that is not fresh.



Great thanks for letting me know!! I didn't think they were fresh but I wasn't sure!


----------



## Seiryu (Aug 11, 2009)

soundwave said:


> Hi Robyn,
> 
> Who do you plant the Prickly pear pads? Can they grow indoors?
> 
> Thanks



I'm no RobYN but I am Rob, does that count? 

I am growing mine indoors, but I plan to take the cacti outside during the day for sun. And on days I can't do that, I will have grow lights going. So I am hoping they will grow indoors (I imagine they will), with the lights anyways. 

I am assuming you meant "How do you plant" instead of "who". I used a 50% play sand/ 50% oragnic potting soil for the pots. The pots, from what I've read, shouldn't be TOO big, but Robyn says they grow so easily it shouldn't matter. You wait for the Pad to seal (no gooey-ness) and dry and then you plant the pad 2-3" deep. 

Make sure to pat down the soil around the pad as they tend to fall if not firmly planted.

Hope this helps, soundwave.


----------



## soundwave (Aug 12, 2009)

Seiryu said:


> soundwave said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Robyn,
> ...




Hi Rob,

opps I meant "how to plant them" 

Thank you for the information.


----------



## bettinge (Aug 12, 2009)

My experience is they grow like weeds. Loose soil does not support them well as they grow shoots. I had one I have neglected for years, and when I got the torts, I cut off the shoots and planted them in a pot (with dirt from the yard) out side. The shoots were very thin, and in need of water. Anyway, they were put in the pot outside in May, and now all are fat and have 2-3 shoots each. I just cut off half a shoot with scissors and mince it for the torts. The cut living part "scabs" over and new shoots will form!

I have had cactus's all my life, and have never bought soil for them. They thrive in the hard soil from the yard.


----------



## Tim/Robin (Aug 12, 2009)

This plant was planted last year and housed indoors over the winter. It is outdoors now and growing well. We have cut off some pads to feed. 







We have had very good luck buying bulk quantities from Rivenrock.com. They have kept very well in a cool room in the basement for months.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Aug 13, 2009)

"Prickly pear pads, Nopales, Spineless cactus whatever you call it, should not be wimpy or floppy. That is a pad that is not fresh. "

Typical prickly pear pads, Nopales, Spineless cactus that they sell in stores shouldn't be wimpy or floppy. 

But some fresh cactus pads are soft. I have 5 species of Opuntia growing in my yard. Most are firm, but one species is really floppy. Also, I have another species that has young pads that are a little floppy. One thing that is good about cactus pads is that when I go on vacation, I throw in a pad or two for my tortoises and that will provide food for the next few days.

I used to feed my star tortoises Opuntia cactus quite often and never experienced runny stools. I would mix in lots of grass and various greens though. I wouldn't give them too much at a time though.


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Rob great explaination of planting. Yeah, just about any soil will do as long as it drains well. Cactus likes neglect. Actually when I fawn over my cactus they don't seem to do as well. So if your not good at growing stuff Cactus is a great plant for you. It's what got my green thumb growing.


----------



## gummybearpoop (Aug 13, 2009)

Also, when you grow "spineless" prickly pear...make sure you use something to handle them because of the glochids(spelling), tiny tiny spines that are a pain to pull out cause they are hard to see. I use to wear leather gloves, but some of the glochids still got to me. Now I use barbeque tongs to hold the cacti in place as I plant them or to pull off pads.

Sometimes I use two rocks (one on each side of the pad) to hold it in place until roots establish. It is not necessary, but it helps instead of having to "fix" the pad if it falls down for whatever reason.


----------



## Gulf Coast (Aug 13, 2009)

Of all things what did I see today at my fruit stand? Prickly pears.. 4 fpr $1.00 .. not bad!! Guess Im going to see if Waldo likes it tomorrow.. A small amont, maybe the size of a quarter? Just so I have this correct and in PRINT for me to read.. lol.. This is okay for Greeks right? Always so worried if Im giving him the right thing..


----------

